# Kitten Breed??



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiya,

This is a wee kitten im looking to adopt from CPL, i havent met her yet just enquired about her but was wondering what breed you think she might be, obviously a cross as her two litter mates are short hair black and whites but i just wanted some opinions.. not that it matters either way as she is just the cutest thing!

http://[URL=http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/showimage.php?i=14593&c=5]


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

I put the photo on my FB page and two of my friends think she has some Maine coon in her (one of them has a MC so is pretty familiar with them) what do you's all think?

She was found under a garden shed at 8weeks old with her litter mates, not the best start to life!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

as soon as i saw the photo my first thought was mainecoon cross, what a beautiful kitten.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

She's a cutie isnt she! I get to meet her on Saturday and discuss things with her foster carer who currently has 13 kittens and 3 mums cats in his house! eek! Its funny because i had been looking at Maine Coon breeders as i really like them but couldnt afford one from a reputable breeder. And then i spotted "Lois" :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you are very lucky as she is adorable. shes very lucky to have found a wonderful home.
i dont know what shes crossed with as i dont have experience with other breeds but being a mainecoon breeder myself she definitely has the ears, muzzle, and thick set legs of the mainecoon. she is stunning and i bet you cant wait to be the slave of this wondeful girl.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, i just hope she likes me as much! shes abit timid with other cats so will need to get some advice nearer the time if all goes well, on introductions with my other two. Last time i brought an abandond kitten home she was kinda foisted on them and they had no option but to accept (or run away and hide as the case was) but i want to do things properly this time since she will be staying. Oh i want to go buy things now for her but will be sensible and wait the CPL decision after Saturday. Im guessing the foster carer will have a lot of input into who she goes to. May have to take some treats, food, scratching posts for them just to be nice


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

nice thought taking treats but i can tell you cp having been a foster home myself for cp you cant buy what they are thinking. im sure just being yourself and letting the kitten come to you the fosterer will see you are a lovely home.
the good thing with kittens is they have no standing in the home, yes hissing and growling does happen but its unlikely the adult cats gang up on the kitten and hurt her.
i guess you have already been home checked if you are meeting this beautiful kitten, thats the hardest part, the rest is easy, just be yourself.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

No i havent had a home check yet but i got my other two cats from a different branch of the CPL so they will discuss if i need another one as nothing has changed, but i dont mind. 

My hubby is planning to build a large cat run in the garden so they can all get out abit, my two have always been indoor cats (they were in a flat for two years before i got them) so are abit scardy at going out and i dont really like the thought of them wandering about the estate even as quiet as it is. im hoping that because im taking this all into consideration and have stated that she will be spayed as soon as old enough (if she isnt by the time i get her) it will go in my favour. unfortunetly though im not from the area that they usually home to.. but since they have had to close their doors to new incoming cats as they are so full.. im hoping they will relax this.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

personally i think you are already there, having cp cats already and building an outside safe enclosure, what can they possibly turn you down on, you sound like the perfect cat owner.
im sure all will be fine. cant wait for you to tell us you are owned by a beautiful kitten.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwww wow! I'm not sure on her breed but she sure is a pretty girl:001_wub:


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

So excited, been counting down since Thursday night! Only 3.5hours to go until i meet her! Will take lots and lots of pics so you's may well have an overload later. lol 

My hubby first said "shes an ugly little furball aint she" and yesterday mentioned, "well i suppose she is kinda cute" lol High praise from him indeed!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I think she is sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes gorgeous, very pretty, do make sure you take lots of pictures for us _


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

:frown: Doubt i will get her, she was so stunning and just lying curled up in the basket that everyone wanted her. Alot put off though about the fact shes very timid and is terrified of children etc but when the fosterer asked me if there was safe space for her to go outside, i explained how we are making a run for them that connects to the house that way she could get out but still be safe and i got a bit of a rant how that wasnt anyway for a cat to live and it wasnt natural, they had to be allowed out to roam! 

Im sorry but i would much rather have a cat confined to an outdoor space where it can watch things than be worrying all the time if its ok or even end up with it not coming home!

He also mentioned that shes very unsocialised never having been in a house (they are currently in a pen outside) and how she might not react well with my other two cats and that she is scared of household noises, i tried to explain that my other two tend to keep their distance from other cats and it might actually do her good having a resident cat to show her the ropes.. unfortunately he didnt look to pleased that i contridicted with what he said.

Oh well, will have to keep looking.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i cant believe what im reading, you are perfect for this kitten.
some breeders have their kittens born and bred outside and yes they are timid but as they are kittens they soon learn about indoors and household noises.
this fosterer needs a kick up the arxe. how can they want a kitten moggy, pedigree or cross breed to be able to roam where its not safe, im not happy with this.
if you need any help i can pull some strings with cp. xxxx:mad2:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

This is what I absolutely hate about these charities, the cpl wouldn't home a cat with me either as it would be an indoor cat. 

Why on earth would anyone want that lovely little kitten to free roam :mad2:

I cat proofed my garden and Cookie has spent the day coming in and going out perfectly safely sitting in the sun when she wanted to.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont understand this either, when i was working for cp people got turned down for wanting the cat to roam outside along a busy road.
its no wonder they are full of cats and kittens if they dont rehome to decent families. why isnt the fosterer getting the kittens used to household noises, my foster kittens was indoors.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm gutted for you that the CPL dont think your home is suitable for Lois,They are talking utter rubbish as we all know that living with you and your crew she would be loved,socialised and most important safe!!!

Hope you can make them re-think their decision.....Kick their a**es catcoonz!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a complete horse's a**** the rep from CPL is! Sure, the cat will be so much safer and happier roaming about, getting run over and mauled by dogs, than playing in a cat run safe and sound. 

I hope Catcoonz can straighten them right the **** out!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww thank you all for the replies, yes i agree, the guy was a bit of a pratt! He has another cat in foster at the moment which is diabetic (i dont know if this stops them staying out in the pens or not) but to me it makes more sense to put the slightly older more social cat outside and bring the wee ones inside to learn. Espec since their mum has now been adopted.

I filled in an application form anyway as i have been speaking to one of their directors on FB and he seemed to think i was suitable too. They said it will take a few days to sort all the applications out and will give me a phone. Im not holding my breath but.. you never know, maybe the guy was having a bad day. tbh if the kittens are that scared of people i dont think they should have been at the open day anyway as there was at least 50 people in the room all making noise sticking fingers in cages etc.

Catcoonz, i may take you up on the offer but then i think.. she might go to a good home anyway and i could maybe get another kitten from CPL that comes from a different fosterer.. unless he says im not suitable for any :frown:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i have heard this time and time again, regarding not letting their cats go to indoor homes and that is why people often go to breeders for a pedigree because they prefer their cats to be kept either indoors and an enclosure of some sort.
i was wondering if the fosterer was being 'fussy' because the cat is unusual in her appearance, being a smoke, and feels he can wait until, in his eyes, the right homes comes along, but to not socialise her is wrong, and he isnt thinking of the cat, at all. 
i wonder if it isnt worth a little white lie now and again. i know they do revisits to make sure the cat is happy, but by then that cat belongs to you and you have had the cat signed over to you.
if you want a coonie why dont you enquire about a rescue coonie through the maine coon breed clubs?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's why we turned to peds!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

if you wanted a free babycoon i have a beautiful red silver which ive hand reared from birth. again im fussy where my kittens go, outdoor safe enclosure etc but everybody who loves her i havent found suitable as they want the cat to go outside. she is stunning.
again if you want me to kick their arxe im very happy to do so. what these prats at foster care dont realise is if they dont socialise the kitten now it will get more timid and will be overlooked then they will be stuck with her.
im happy to help if you want me to otherwise i will keep my big mouth shut.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for the offer Catcoonz, and while i would love a coonie im being realistic in that i props wouldnt manage with their coat! lol mine are both short hairs who need very minimal grooming.

In a weird turn of events i got a call from my aunt last night, her next door neighbour just got a kitten on Thursday night and last night their daughter was rushed into hospital with pnuemonia (nothing cat related) but they cant cope to with the kitten if they are at the hospital with the daughter all day and even when she comes home.. so she has asked if i would take it (having met her a few times she knows i have cats of my own (and my aunt knows i was looking for another) Not what i was expecting but.. it saves one going into shelter i suppose. Hes a little grey with white face and paws. Going to pick him up shortly so will get lots of photos up and will need help with a name for him as he doesnt have one yet! :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats fantastic news, i always say things happen for a reason and maybe this little kitten was more in need of being loved by you thean the one at the shelter.:thumbup:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> if you wanted a free babycoon i have a beautiful red silver which ive hand reared from birth. again im fussy where my kittens go, outdoor safe enclosure etc but everybody who loves her i havent found suitable as they want the cat to go outside. she is stunning.
> again if you want me to kick their arxe im very happy to do so. what these prats at foster care dont realise is if they dont socialise the kitten now it will get more timid and will be overlooked then they will be stuck with her.
> im happy to help if you want me to otherwise i will keep my big mouth shut.


Oh my God ! How beautiful is she? I want her! (I can't have her though- OH wouldn't let me, 3 dogs, 1 moggy, no safe enclosure!)


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh and I was originally going to say that with a cat as pretty as 'Lois', you would think they would insist on an indoor home as she is likely to get stolen otherwise.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

New kitten, he doesnt have a name yet, but after getting him home, Diesel managed to get into the livingroom, had a wee sniff and went and sat on the stairs to watch, ashes then came down and did exactly the same. The kitten was very good and didnt push things. walked towards them stopped and let them come to him to sniff and didnt chase them when they walked away. Not a single hiss, swipe or even bushy tail. lol (so much for proper introductions though)

Here is some pics, within half an hour of being home he had curled up on hubbys lap and fallen alseep, had another mad hour then slept next to me watching F1.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, what a gorgeous kitten,_


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Do kittens normally sleep so much? or should i expect to be kept up all night? He got home about 12noon walk about for half an hour, then sleep then another half hour wandering, then sleep, and he hasnt woke up. lol he just keeps growling when you try to wake him up he rolls over into a comfy position and is out snoozing again. lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

he is a very stunning kitten. yes kittens do sleep for most of their time, the rest is spent eating with a little playtime. glad you have him and im very disappointed with cp.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just caught up with this, and I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out with Lois. I had the same issue with Spooks when I wanted to adopt him. The homecheck failed due to a busy road and they were not willing to rehome his as an indoor cat. 

In the end, I pulled some strings (I'm a volunteer at the rescue centre so that helped!) and managed to convince them that an indoor life would be for the best given that he's a pedigree Siamese and had never roamed before 

Eventually, they let me foster him to see how he settled and said I could have him if I cat-proofed the garden. 2 months later and he's all mine and as happy as any other cat I've ever had. Surprise, surprise! 

Many rescues do need to slacken their policies, in my opinion...

Anyhoo, enough ranting!  Your new boy is gorgeous!! Looks like he has some BSH in him :001_wub: Perhaps he needed you more than Lois did, so fate brought him to you- that's how I see it 

ETA: I think he looks like an Ernie


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well you knew it was going to happen didnt you... yep got a call from CP tonight, would i be available for home check... NOOOOOOO cant believe it! i had to tell them i was no longer looking for a kitten.. oh i hope lois gets a good home now, i really couldnt cope (dont think hubby or the other cats would either) with 2 kittens in the house... Guess the guy forgot about the conversation, but then he never asked my name so he wouldnt know my application sheet applied to me. :mad2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats just typical isnt it.
lets hope the cp kitten finds a wonderful home although cant you squeeze another kitten into the home, would be lovely for them to have play friends but then saying that im not the one who has to pay your vet bill or food bill.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

In my view two kittens are far easier than one - they play with each other - and kitten introductions are usually easy. Of course there are more bills - food, litter, vets.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the smoke colour, he is gorgeous, I thought he looked like he had some BSH in him, he's stunning whatever he is.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> In my view two kittens are far easier than one - they play with each other - and kitten introductions are usually easy. Of course there are more bills - food, litter, vets.


Yes i agree, it would be more easier but i have the little 10wk kitten plus 2 4year old boys who still think their kittens, they are all happily playing tag around the house whenever i let Callen out of the livingroom (i still think hes abit small to leave with the other two all day alone.. they can be quite rough with their play most times)

I just cant believe how well they have taken to him since there was no proper..ok none at all of the proper introductions.. my two decided they wanted to meet him while he was still coming out the carrier. lol me and my hubby decided the best course would be to pretend there was nothing strange about having a kitten in the house, just to keep to our normal routines etc and it seems to have worked. Callen even gets to steal bits out the food bowls.. but then they steal out of his too.


----------

